# Vw Golf MK4 GT TDI - Help Please (engine clean)



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

Please can you help???

I have a MK4 Golf GT Tdi...

Wanting to clean the engine, I have some cleaner but done know which part needs to be covered, dont wanna go into doing it blind and then cause an issue with any major components.....

If you know please shine some light...Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

None need covering at all, do you cover it when it rains?


----------



## gilb (Jul 3, 2006)

only part you want to cover is if you have an after market filter not good getting that wet


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i have a gruppe M and the only part of the engine i cover is the wee inlet along the scuttle panel. Really no need to cover the engine components unless you have a fancy air filter


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> None need covering at all, do you cover it when it rains?


So what you're saying is just go and do it without covering any of the components?


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

horned yo said:


> yeah i have a gruppe M and the only part of the engine i cover is the wee inlet along the scuttle panel. Really no need to cover the engine components unless you have a fancy air filter


Cheers bud, dont have any fancy air filter, just all standard..... Cool will give it a blast as the weather is looking great today!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RAJE said:


> So what you're saying is just go and do it without covering any of the components?


Correct, I've had 41 cars now and never once covered any electrical items in the engine bay, they're designed to be water proof, the only thing I've covered is an open cone filter.


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Correct, I've had 41 cars now and never once covered any electrical items in the engine bay, they're designed to be water proof, the only thing I've covered is an open cone filter.


Cool, thanks bigmc!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

mate when its done please take some pics of before and after, would love to see the transformation, you donlt see many engine cleans on this site.

Thanks.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

If u think about it the water from puddles etc can easily get into your engine bay so it's mostly waterproofed. I say mostly because a high powered jet of water can get into any gaps around your HT leads and flood your plug wells. Therefore make sure if you do clean there that you do it with an open hose, and not a jet wash. Some people and garages get away with it but it's a risk.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not getting away with it doing it for 13 years and 41 cars it's safe unless you have carbs, an open air filter or something the Italians have touched.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

So you've never got it in the plug wells causing a misfire? Cos I have! And that was with an open hose!


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

And an Audi s2. Don't think an Italian ever touched those. 

Also, you can permanently knack a TVR engine bay electrics by jet washing. Just cos your 41 cars have been OK doesn't mean everyone's will. I'm not arguing - just offering practical experienced opinion.


----------

